# What is classed as heavy??



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

I just wonderd what is classed as heavy, this maybe a question like how long is a piece of string but if there is a wieght that is classed as heavy then what do you reckon it would be?? :confused1:

The reason i ask is my maximum bench press now is 150kg and i just wonderd if its classed as heavy??


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Not if your also 150kg :lol:


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Not if your also 150kg :lol:


lol no im just under 20 stone :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

20st and benching 150kg isn't heavy mate no.

Sorry.


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

GHS said:


> 20st and benching 150kg isn't heavy mate no.
> 
> Sorry.


Oh that sux i thought i was doing well :sad: well what if ive only been training for like 5 months properly??


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

it depends mate

150 would be a big lift for me yeh.

5 months? your doing well keep going!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd say if you're 20 stone that's about 125 kilos isn't it?

150kg is prob average for that weight of person. There's guys on here that are under 100kgs that can bench that.


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I'd say if you're 20 stone that's about 125 kilos isn't it?
> 
> 150kg is prob average for that weight of person. There's guys on here that are under 100kgs that can bench that.


Fair play to him crikey, im just fat lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's a big weight to most.

I'm 85kgs and can do 110kg for 6 reps, which isn't a massive amount even at my weight.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Ardasnails said:


> Oh that sux i thought i was doing well :sad: well what if ive only been training for like 5 months properly??


That is a good lift for 5 months of training.

In most commercial gyms, 150kg for a clean chest-touch rep will turns heads.

I would consider at least 1.5x bodyweight to be "fairly strong" though. So for you, at 125-130kg, that is closer to 200kg.

It is all relative though, and depends where you start from.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

big said:


> That is a good lift for 5 months of training.
> 
> In most commercial gyms, 150kg for a clean chest-touch rep will turns heads.
> 
> ...


Good response. :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't get me wrong 150kg is a heavy weight on the bench but for a 20st guy its nothing special.

About average.

Keep at it though pal


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I'd say if you're 20 stone that's about 125 kilos isn't it?
> 
> 150kg is prob average for that weight of person. There's guys on here that are under 100kgs that can bench that.


I'm 95kg and can do it


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

big said:


> That is a good lift for 5 months of training.
> 
> In most commercial gyms, 150kg for a clean chest-touch rep will turns heads.
> 
> ...


Ok that made me feel a bit better, yeh only 5 months and its on and off, i really do need to knuckle down and do everything properly including diet wich is awful at the minute :whistling:


----------



## Strabane (Dec 1, 2009)

Check this page out, it gives you a rough idea of what you should be lifting for your body weight;

http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/BenchStandards.html


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Smitch said:


> It's a big weight to most.
> 
> I'm 85kgs and can do 110kg for 6 reps, which isn't a massive amount even at my weight.


same here i couldnt bench 150kg prolly couldnt do 110kg either, 150kg IMHO is a lot for most average BBs


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Heavy, or high intensity, is anything over around 90% of your one rep max.

it's all relevant to the person. What used to be heavy for me is now light, the weight hasn't changed though


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Dunno what I weigh atm and I don't know what my max bench is right now. But my pb is 185kg, and was probably around 107kg at the time.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i think thats bull**** cos it has me as elite at deadlift and i'm far from elite


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Apparently I'm advanced.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm.... nearly elite on bench, beyond elite on squat and dead... doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

^^^ Agreed! 5 months and 150KG bench is very good indeed!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Heavy is relative to you - whatever you struggle with is heavy. I wouldn't worry too much about what others are lifting, be competetive with yourself and always strive to be progressive and better with what you yourself can lift - focusing on others just distracts from this and while it can be motivating, it can also be demotivating and a waste of energy.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Im 95kg and have done 150kg bench before. I did 130kg for 5 reps not lon ago as well. Im not the strongest, but im not the weakest, as long as I keep getting stroner, bigger and leaner im quite happy.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

A good strength goal to shoot for in the medium term for a 125kgs guy would be:

Squat - 250kgs

Bench - 200kgs

Deadlift - 275kgs

These are not easy by any means but they are very doable for a natural trainer.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> i think thats bull**** cos it has me as elite at deadlift and i'm far from elite





M_at said:


> Apparently I'm advanced.


I don't like these one size fits all graphs/table.

A 5'2 100kg bloke should bench more than a 6'4 100kg bloke.

I have benched 150kg for a few reps at 84kgs


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

consdiering you state you have been training five motnhs I presume you are clean

as such this is the qulifying lifts for the BDFPA -at 125kg if you bench is a good controlled lift (i.e pause on chest) then you would qualify for the british finals

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/qualifying/british.pdf

the record for a drug free lifter in this fed at 125kg is 215kg

so for five months training its pretty good for a clean athlete but if you want to be the best you need another 65kg in strict form


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> consdiering you state you have been training five motnhs I presume you are clean
> 
> as such this is the qulifying lifts for the BDFPA -at 125kg if you bench is a good controlled lift (i.e pause on chest) then you would qualify for the british finals
> 
> ...


I don't get the chart. What about someone thats 95kg and natural?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

The chart shows qualifying lifts. All BDFPA competitors are natural.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> A good strength goal to shoot for in the medium term for a 125kgs guy would be:
> 
> Squat - 250kgs
> 
> ...


The medium term? More like 10 years.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Jake said:


> The medium term? More like 10 years.


10 years? At that rate I'd only need to add 10kg a year to my squat and bench to reach those targets - and only 7kg a year to my deads. And I'm only 90kg.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

for an under 90kg lifter you would have to bench 127.5kg for qualification for the finals

record for that is 200.5


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheers for the replies guys, i have only been training for five months but not properly by any standards, i normally miss days being lazy or no one to go with and diet like i said in my last post is absolute sh1te!!

Im pretty sure i have the bug now, im fascinated by the body building world and hopefully one day i may compete, im naturally a good shape (shoulders quite a lot wider than waist) and ive been told its a very good natural advantage and starting point.

So im concentrating now more on cardio to lose the fat and higher reps for more definition, especially as christmas is just around the corner im sure i will be eating rubbish and then set a target to hit next year, fingers crossed :thumb:


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

M_at said:


> 10 years? At that rate I'd only need to add 10kg a year to my squat and bench to reach those targets - and only 7kg a year to my deads. And I'm only 90kg.


After the first couple of years your strengths gains slow down hugely.

If you trained consistently and intelligently then you could do it in less yes.

But the average Jo won't.


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Ive been training for just about 2 months and can only lift 65kg!

I weigh 100kg.

I suck at bench press though, i could probably do more than some people on other lifts.

Its most definately dependant on a lot of things.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

M_at said:


> The chart shows qualifying lifts. All BDFPA competitors are natural.


Yes, yes they are, just like all the BAWLA lifters were :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I would personally like to see a vid of it myself, not doubting your word (well I am really) but after

only 5 months the form would possibly be a little suspect, we've all seen the 6 inch bench press boys

I think its almost impossible with a sh1t diet and sporadic training, jmo


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll see what i can do, i dont know how everyone in my gym would react if ive got a mate filming me bench press, they would probably be thinking " what a show off" sort of thing.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ardasnails said:


> I'll see what i can do, i dont know how everyone in my gym would react if ive got a mate filming me bench press, they would probably be thinking " what a show off" sort of thing.


Do it naked then they'll just think your doing some kind of Gay porn vid:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Then you care too much what other people at the gym think. I've had my heavy lifts and my lightest lifts videoed for various reasons in various gyms and no on cared, noticed or commented.

Videos can be great for diagnosing problems with your form.


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

I must admit i do care but i would rather get my form rite


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I would say that is a good lift, but one that alot of people can do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

nothing wrong with getting filmed in the gym. Its a very good training tool.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

video? I think 150kg is a pretty good lift especially for 5 months training¬


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Do it naked then they'll just think your doing some kind of Gay porn vid:thumbup1:


 :lol: i didnt read this before, im sure i would get arrested!!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Even though your a heavy guy, 150kg is a big bench for 5 months training. Sounds like your well suited to benching. Another couple of years of good training and diet and id say you could reach the 200 mark.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

H22civic said:


> Even though your a heavy guy, 150kg is a big bench for 5 months training. Sounds like your well suited to benching. Another couple of years of good training and diet and id say you could reach the 200 mark.


good advice :thumb:

if you can lift more than me then thats heavy (only to me right enough) but it won't be heavy to most of the guys on here. just remember lots of guys on here have been training for many years so 150kg is good for 5 months but focus on beating your pb's & don't worry what any1 else does (unless ur competing)


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheers guys :beer: , i think i will start setting new pb's every month from jan on then and see where i go.


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok then what about biceps, i can do 36kg for 4 reps, i havent tried heavier but i will now as im curious to find out, you guys know more about this than me so is that okish for someone my weight??


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about size of weights mate, especially with 5 months training. No need to compare and all that, just make sure you're going up consistently, and everything should follow! Sounds like your doing good things tho mate.

T


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Ardasnails said:


> Ok then what about biceps, i can do 36kg for 4 reps, i havent tried heavier but i will now as im curious to find out, you guys know more about this than me so is that okish for someone my weight??


Who cares. Come back when you've been under a squat bar with your max and you'll get some opinions.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Do you think it's a lot of weight to bench press, ie is there anyone else in your gym lifting this sort of weight, plus if as you say you have only been lifting for 5 months , and weigh 125kg are you a fatty, how tall are you, you must have some muscle under all the fat(sorry),because as i am lead to belive fat cannot lift weight, it can help you pull weight and push weight, but as you are lying down and just pushing it you must have good muscle, tendons, and ligaments.

ps well done on your lift. :thumb:


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

I havent seen anyone in my gym as of yet bench that no, but im normally concentrating on what im doing, im not being competetive if thats what your implying at all, i know theres people on here that are so much better than me at bodybuilding, my reason for putting this thread on here was to see what is classed as heavy but as ive found out its a question that could be just as hard to answer as whats the next lottery numbers going to be (although i could ask derren brown  ) in answer to the fatty question there is a reasonable amount of fat on me but its more muscle but they are going through the stage of growing through weightlifting for the first time so they wont be as solid as someones who has been doing weights for a long time, but you wouldnt look at me and think hes fat!! its more i cant think of the word for the life of me.....bulky with certain areas with definition 

I'm 6ft 1-2 and recently turned 21, i dont know if that factors into anything??


----------

